# 132-year-old Winchester rifle found propped against tree



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

*132-year-old Winchester rifle found propped against tree in Great Basin National Park*










http://wtvr.com/2015/01/15/132-year...ed-against-tree-in-great-basin-national-park/


This is an intriguing story.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate stories like this because you can almost never find out the "why". 

Way cool find but I want to know how it got there!! And likely never will.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I was also curious as to why it wasn't loaded. One would think it would have been if the owner were on a cattle drive or on a hunt...but we'll never know....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Looks like a testament to the old Winchester Rifles. "look at this rifle, 132 years in the elements, and still there!" 

I bet some settler and his family were going west and he was teaching his kids to shoot rifles and pistols. Got done target practicing with the rifle, sat it again that tree, and started with the pistol when the dinner bell rang. they ran off to eat. Sun drops and the rifle was forgotten or couldnt be found and they moved on.....

Or some feller was in a gun fight and emptied his rifle, then leaned it up against that tree to trend to his wounds before dying. Wild animals wouldn't have eaten the gun.....just saying....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is really an awesome find. I wouldn't mind finding one myself and selling it and buying a new boat, LOL.
sherman


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

One problem I see with the photo and the story. That tree wasn't that big 130 years ago. I would think if the riffle was leaned against the tree 130 years ago it would have been engulfed by the tree as it grew. Not saying it couldn't happen, just another point of view.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

There was a article on my homepage when I got on the computer today. It said about the same thing that KaGees did. I wish I could find something like this when I'm out in the woods.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I think the juniper is a slow growing tree that can survive drought many years with little water. Saw then out west covering hillsides. In very arid climates they are everywhere.They looked like they all were very old. The dry weather seems to allow wood and metals to survive for a long time. You will find old mining equipment and buildings that would be over 100 years old. I would think differently about the rifle leaning against the tree. While in a national park many years ago I stopped and went for a walk off road to see what sights were beyond the road side. Saw a group coming back toward the road to a car parked farther down the road. I went on back farther in and found a small stream followed it aways and saw some small objects arranged on the stream bank. While getting a little closer maybe 25 yards away I noticed some gray looking earth near by to the memorial. It was ashes and I guesses at that moment I had stumbled upon a families placement of a loved ones ashes. I back out and left it as the intended to the elements. Not something a park allows placing a loved one ashes but it does not prevent it from happening. I would guess the rifle was left in memory for someone that had a connection to the area that had passed away. Likely it was left many years ago but not the 132 years ago right after it was manufactured. A story for speculation that will give license to many of us to imagine our versions of how it came to be there. Thanks for sharing the article I hope the truth comes out soon. I liked the shooting lesson version very much.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

"I, Cactus Jack, being of sound mind and broke legs, leave my Hawken gun to whoever may find it. I pray it be a white man! It kilt the bar that kilt me!"

from _Jeremiah Johnson_


----------

